# Eugene suggestions



## cambo357 (May 10, 2012)

The GF and I will be in Eugene July 13-16 for her family reunion. I am planning to do some riding around town on some of the paved trails and along the rivers (hey, here in so cal, the rivers are contained in a concrete ditch...) when I can. I was also hoping to get in a good longer ride, 50-60 miles or so. I will be taking my CX bike, so gravel/dirt roads and the like will be perfectly fine. I will likely only have one day to devote to a longer ride, or maybe another if there is something good that can take me by Armitage park where the reunion will be.

so, any suggestions, any cant miss routes?

Thanks


----------



## Apothe (Apr 17, 2007)

You know a fun ride from Armitage park would be:
North on Coburg Road then turn right on McKenzie View Drive.
McKenzie view ends then head North (left) on Hill Rd to the town of Marcola.
Head south (right) on to Marcola Rd to Old Marcola Road (right).
You then could loop taking a left onto Old Mohawk Road which will lead you back to McKenzie View and back to Armitage. 
Variations of that ride could take you back into Eugene then loop up north back to Armitage.

OR if your really feeling adventurous you could start at Armitage heading north to Coburg. From Coburg head to Brownsville, then to Marcola and back to Armitage via McKenzie View.
Also known as the Brownsville- Coburg- Marcola loop. Great ride about 60-70 miles.
Check out: http://rideoregonride.com/road-routes/brownsville-coburg-marcola-loop/
Enjoy!


----------

